# Healthy Food Tips and Tricks



## Feliks Karp (5/11/16)

So for obvious reasons I'm currently obsessed with nutrition. Thought it would be cool for people to share tips and tricks.

My first one is that if you type a food's name in to google like "beetroot" it will bring back a break down of its nutritional content.


​So now I can see that it has 10% carbohydrates, so if I include it I will skip other carbs!

Please feel free to post your own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/16)

While some may dissagree, I think blood group also has a big bearing on your food basket.
For example Im an O+, supposedly one of the first blood groups and therefore related to hunter gatherers and what was available to them diet wise.
We dont do well with dairy and I suffered big time as a child with milk allergies, you remember that lekker stuff in the glass bottle with the cream layer on top and the metal foil seal, yummy, pity about the boils though.


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/11/16)

I find that after eating poorly for some time, my ideas of portions is still a bit skew, I find shredding or chopping a food item creates the illusion that it is bigger.


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> While some may dissagree, I think blood group also has a big bearing on your food basket.
> For example Im an O+, supposedly one of the first blood groups and therefore related to hunter gatherers and what was available to them diet wise.
> We dont do well with dairy and I suffered big time as a child with milk allergies, you remember that lekker stuff in the glass bottle with the cream layer on top and the metal foil seal, yummy, pity about the boils though.




I don't know much about blood groups, but I think people could do with less milk in general, there are plenty of plant sources which can give you calcium and other nutrition found in milk without the fat. Personally I use 500 ml for the whole week if that. I'm not a baby cow.


----------



## zadiac (7/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I don't know much about blood groups, but I think people could do with less milk in general, there are plenty of plant sources which can give you calcium and other nutrition found in milk without the fat. Personally I use 500 ml for the whole week if that. I'm not a baby cow.



Not all people are lactose intolerant. I'm not. Full cream milk only contains about 3% butterfat per volume and I lose weight by just cutting out sugar and starch.
I will drink milk until the day I die of old age.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/11/16)

Hehe, I didn't mean milk is the devil, and yes lots of people aren't lactose intolerant, and generally fat-free stuff is crap, I just think people drink too damn much of the stuff, maybe it's cause I don't do cereal or cook with it, only goes in my coffee. Personally I just find vegetables to be a more varied source of the same stuff in milk. 

By the way have you ever had that swiss cherry juice that's made in Deneys? Literally the only thing I miss since I became diabetic.


----------



## zadiac (8/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Hehe, I didn't mean milk is the devil, and yes lots of people aren't lactose intolerant, and generally fat-free stuff is crap, I just think people drink too damn much of the stuff, maybe it's cause I don't do cereal or cook with it, only goes in my coffee. Personally I just find vegetables to be a more varied source of the same stuff in milk.
> 
> By the way have you ever had that swiss cherry juice that's made in Deneys? Literally the only thing I miss since I became diabetic.



Nope. Never heard of it.


----------



## Vape_N8th (8/11/16)

This Thread is awesome ! , I have been trying to live a lot healthier as of late and it has been great ! now I want to know what do you guys see as the ideal breakfast ? Every morning I eat 1 serving of oats with a scoop of pure whey powder , goji berries , banana , plain greek yoghurt and raw honey , with 2 boiled eggs and a glass of freshly made beetroot and carrot juice ( I have a high protein intake as I am a rugby player and do need it for muscle mass etc.) , so tell me what's your ideal breakfast ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/11/16)

Currently I'm off of most grains/cereal grains, and not sure if I'll ever try them again, but I do miss oats occasionally. My breakfast is similar usually two boiled eggs, omelette, scrambled or a salmon steak. Some pineapple cubes, a serving of full fat plain yogurt, avo, some raw veggies and some coffee. I love carrots and beets, but I can't juice them, too much chance I'll over serve the portions and get too much sugar, I usually have them at lunch time grated.


----------



## zadiac (9/11/16)

Took my first two spoons of garlic, raw honey and pure lemon this morning on empty stomach. Not tasty at all, but a whole lot of goodness early in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (9/11/16)

I'm actually pretty amped for lunch today , got some steamed Mediterranean veggies and some lovely chicken breast  , my goal is to loose about 10 to 15 kgs , last year I went from 145kgs to round about 93kgs , but I let go a little , so now I want to prove to myself that I definitely can do it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (9/11/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> This Thread is awesome ! , I have been trying to live a lot healthier as of late and it has been great ! now I want to know what do you guys see as the ideal breakfast ? Every morning I eat 1 serving of oats with a scoop of pure whey powder , goji berries , banana , plain greek yoghurt and raw honey , with 2 boiled eggs and a glass of freshly made beetroot and carrot juice ( I have a high protein intake as I am a rugby player and do need it for muscle mass etc.) , so tell me what's your ideal breakfast ?



Cool thread, My current breakfast is bowl of cooked oats with peanut butter and 3 eggs. I went from 130Kg's to 75 Kg's and now I'm back up to 92. Didn't like being to skinny as it made me look sick. I'm at a healthy weight now(even though BMI has me as obese) with only 8.0% body fat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/11/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> I'm actually pretty amped for lunch today , got some steamed Mediterranean veggies and some lovely chicken breast  , my goal is to loose about 10 to 15 kgs , last year I went from 145kgs to round about 93kgs , but I let go a little , so now I want to prove to myself that I definitely can do it !



Yeah. I have to loose about 40kg. My back is giving in. Problem is, I'm an emotional eater. I get pissed off or stressed out a lot and I start to get cravings like a pregnant woman. It's awful! With the amount of self control I have to use every day with that AND with my job I deserve a bloody medal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (9/11/16)

zadiac said:


> Yeah. I have to loose about 40kg. My back is giving in. Problem is, I'm an emotional eater. I get pissed off or stressed out a lot and I start to get cravings like a pregnant woman. It's awful! With the amount of self control I have to use every day with that AND with my job I deserve a bloody medal.


Man you can do it ! , believe in yourself , you are a warrior and you will win this battle ! 

Ps: if you ever need someone to talk to or just vent and have someone listen I'm here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/16)

My wife helps people with correct eating, one of her clients sent this to her recently, I thought it was classic. 

Ek het my stelsel verander vir etikette op bevrore etes. Ek het begin deur te sê: 'Meatloaf' of 'Pot Roast' of 'Steak en Groente of 'Hoender en Pampoen' Maar as iemand vra wat hy wil hê vir ete vra hy nooit vir enige van daardie goed nie. Toe besluit ek om die vrieskas te vul met wat hy werklik van hou. As jy nou kyk in my vrieskas sal jy 'n hele nuwe reeks etikette sien: Watookal,' 'Enigiets,' 'Ek Weet Nie,' 'Ek Gee Nie Om Nie,' 'Iets Goed,' of Kos.' My frustrasie is nou minder omdat, maak nie saak wat my man antwoord wanneer ek vra wat hy wil vir ete wil hê nie, ek weet dit is daar.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Caramia (17/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My wife helps people with correct eating, one of her clients sent this to her recently, I thought it was classic.
> 
> Ek het my stelsel verander vir etikette op bevrore etes. Ek het begin deur te sê: 'Meatloaf' of 'Pot Roast' of 'Steak en Groente of 'Hoender en Pampoen' Maar as iemand vra wat hy wil hê vir ete vra hy nooit vir enige van daardie goed nie. Toe besluit ek om die vrieskas te vul met wat hy werklik van hou. As jy nou kyk in my vrieskas sal jy 'n hele nuwe reeks etikette sien: Watookal,' 'Enigiets,' 'Ek Weet Nie,' 'Ek Gee Nie Om Nie,' 'Iets Goed,' of Kos.' My frustrasie is nou minder omdat, maak nie saak wat my man antwoord wanneer ek vra wat hy wil vir ete wil hê nie, ek weet dit is daar.


That is BRILLIANT!! And the story of my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (17/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My wife helps people with correct eating, one of her clients sent this to her recently, I thought it was classic.
> 
> Ek het my stelsel verander vir etikette op bevrore etes. Ek het begin deur te sê: 'Meatloaf' of 'Pot Roast' of 'Steak en Groente of 'Hoender en Pampoen' Maar as iemand vra wat hy wil hê vir ete vra hy nooit vir enige van daardie goed nie. Toe besluit ek om die vrieskas te vul met wat hy werklik van hou. As jy nou kyk in my vrieskas sal jy 'n hele nuwe reeks etikette sien: Watookal,' 'Enigiets,' 'Ek Weet Nie,' 'Ek Gee Nie Om Nie,' 'Iets Goed,' of Kos.' My frustrasie is nou minder omdat, maak nie saak wat my man antwoord wanneer ek vra wat hy wil vir ete wil hê nie, ek weet dit is daar.


hahahahahahaha, that's my exact answers to my wife!!! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (24/11/16)

I am not a fitness bunny, I do EMS training once a week. 
I am not a health nut, I do watch what I eat. 
3 years ago I was on every eating plan know to man, I was in the gym every morning at 5:30. Then life started happening and I couldn't get to the gym. I was rushed and couldn't eat properly. Lived on fast food and soft-drinks. Started smoking again. 

By just cutting out soft-drinks, especially Coke, and reducing my sugar intake, mainly in my coffee. I dropped from 91 to 79kgs in a year. Everyday I am improving what I eat and drink. 
- I am already down to only 3 cups of coffee in a day, black no sugar (you can drink it that way if you buy proper coffee beans). 
- I am a month smoke free. 
- I have not had fast food in the last 3 weeks. 
- I am up to 4 glasses of water a day
- I do EMS training once a week 
- I try to walk, not stroll, for at least 40 minutes twice a week
- I have my resting heart rate back down to the mid 60's

Being healthy, eating healthy, living healthy is a mind set change that you have to go through to make it work.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock (29/11/16)

Anyone know anything about the Moringa Oleifera tree and it's health benifits?


----------

